# Hide yourself while using someone elses wifi??



## Sharif699 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have no intention of doing this to anyone but want to know if its possible so i dont have to worry about it happening to me. 

You know how when someone or something is using your wifi you can see their mac address or ip or something like that. How would you set it so your ip or mac address doesn't show up in their client list?

again i dont intend on doing this just want to know if its possible. thx :smile:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Sorry but we won't give help on Illegal operations


----------

